
Ask HN: Will cancer in humans ever be considered a non-fatal condition? - shaneprrlt
I just read this article on the possibility of humans ever finding a cure for cancer (not sure how old the article is) and the outlook seems pretty bleak to say the least: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;health.howstuffworks.com&#x2F;diseases-conditions&#x2F;cancer&#x2F;facts&#x2F;will-we-ever-cure-cancer.htm<p>If curing cancer is itself impossible because it is  so deeply rooted in the fundamental processes of cells, how far are we from making cancer, regardless of the type, a non-fatal condition?
======
sp332
It will probably always depend on the type. Melanomas have >90% chance of
survival. Pancreatic cancer has ~5% chance largely because it's usually not
diagnosed at a treatable stage.

------
PaulHoule
Many people survive cancer today. Probably more will survive tomorrow. I don't
see cancer even being 0% fatal, but people will be able to cure more and more.

------
mytailorisrich
Considering what cancer is and the advances we made in a very short time in
treating it, I'd say it is overwhelmingly probable that it will be completely
non-fatal at some point in the future.

This article is also rather misleading: it does not claim that cancer will
never be fully treatable but rather that cancer will always exists: "cure for
cancer" as in people will never get cancer anymore.

